# What scope would you put on a .308 bolt-action in the following budget ranges?



## FindANewSlant (Sep 4, 2018)

1. Sub-$200

2. $200-$300

3. $300-500

Use case would be up to 400 yards.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Silly me: I would (did) choose a low-power scope (1x or 2x) with a simple "plex" reticle, and zero its crosshairs at 300 yards, or maybe 350.
Then, by experiment, I would (did) find at what distances the transition points (thick-to-thin) of the "plex" reticle were zeroed.
I would (did) tape a waterproof range card to my rifle stock, as an aid to my memory.

I tend to favor Leupold scopes.
I don't like cheap scopes, so I wouldn't (didn't) consider a $200.00 scope at all.

Of course, I would (did) install back-up iron sights.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

I had my LGS mount a Nikon Prostaff 5 w/BDC reticle on my HOWA 1500, .308

This scope will be in your #3 price range.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Generally, one spends about one half the price on their scope, that they spent on their rifle.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Look at Vortex scopes for great pricing on quality scopes with models ranging from sub $200 to well over $1K. Warranty is second to none and I find the glass is brighter and clearer than comparable scopes. Love their reticles too! They have great turrets that track and hold zero even when bumped around and used in a harsh environment. I own 3 Vortex scopes and no complaints... they range from $200 (1-4X), $500 (HST) and $1K (PST). Bushnell is another brand that just came out with the Engage Series that looks very nice. 

Tip: Buy quality rings too... don't go cheap as they are as important too. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

I'd put a 2MOA "red-dot" (Simmons) on it for hunting (never seen a useful shot over 150 yards), a Vortex Crossfire II for paper punching. And a muzzle brake to ease the stress on the sight (yeah, and me).


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

I've used Leupold and Nikon all my life. Let me tell a story about Leupold from back in the 1970's. I'd purchased a 2x8 scope and allowed a friend to mount it. He dented the tube which made me sick. It worked just fine, but I hated that dent. I packed it up and sent it to Leupold for repair. In my letter, I explained how my friend had dented the tube installing the scope and to please let me know the cost to repair before working on it. As I remember, I got the scope back after a week. I don't know if it was new or the repaired scope, but there was no dent. A letter from Leupold was in the package which said, "This scope is returned to you in the same pristine condition you sent it. As the tubes of our scopes are nearly indestructible, you must have been mistaken. No charge." They said they'd made a customer service evaluation for which there was no fee. What a wonderful company. I've been loyal ever since. I've purchased numerous scopes from them, except for one Nikon which was also excellent.

That all said, today I'd probably purchase a new Primary Arms for 223 or 308 calibers. I absolutely love their ACSS reticle which helps with range-finding, windage, elevation, and target movement. If you've never used one, take a look sometime. The military is now using one similar in their expensive ACOG optics. They make range finding much easier and intuitive. Here's a review on this ACSS. Now with the ACSS II, it's even more accurate. The Primary Arms also has an illuminated reticle for evening and morning use. The reticle is engraved, so with the illumination off, you still have it.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

The only newer model I have now in the $200 range is a Leupold shotgun scope, which I put on my 'budget model' AR-15 that I assembled for plinking/home defense at ranges of 100 yards or less. It 1s a 1-4x that I need because my vision has blurred just enough that I can't see a 1" bulls eye well enough at 50 yards through a peep sight. The cross-hairs are too thick for accurate shooting at small targets past a hundred yards. It is quick on target, especially when adjusted to low magnification, but consistently allows for 2" groups at 100 yards, with plinking ammo.

For my hunting and target rifles, I have one older Leupold 3-9x40, three Nikon 3-9x40 Prostaffs that were bought several years ago at about $150, and two Nikon Buckmarks with side focus that were over $300 each. I have one Redfield (the newer ones built by Leupold) that cost around $225, and it is approximately equal to the Nikon Pro Staffs I own. My favorites are the Nikon Buckmarks, because they have the side focus feature that allows me to focus the cross hairs sharply from any range. One is a 4-12x40 and the other (on a varmint style AR-15 with a 20" heavy barrel) is a 6-18x40.

The best value for the buck, IMHO, is the Nikon, although I hear good things about Vortex. Leupolds are very good, but their optics are not better than Nikon and they cost more.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

My choices...

Under $200:

https://swfa.com/leupold-3-9x40-vx-freedom-rimfire-scope-178476.html

$200-$300:

https://swfa.com/leupold-4-12x40-vx-freedom-riflescope-178484.html

$300-$500:

https://swfa.com/leupold-3-5-10x40-vx-3i-riflescope-8.html

or

https://swfa.com/leupold-3-5-10x40-vx-3i-riflescope-7.html

or maybe

https://swfa.com/leupold-4-12x40-mark-ar-mod-1-riflescope-3.html

I'd also recommend getting a digital rangefinder, and using it for any shot past 200 yards. It can be quite difficult to tell the visual difference between a target at 300 and 400 yards, and if you guess one and it turns out to be the other, you'll have either a complete miss or a wounded animal (if you're hunting).


----------

